# يامريم يا أحلى كلمة نطقها لسان



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يامريم العذراء يا أحلى كلمة نطقها لسان 
يا أغلى ما أملك في دنيتي يا أمي 
يازهر الصباح يا لحن الوتر يا امي يانور السماء 
يا حب المطر انتي الروح انتي القلب 
انتي لعيوني النظر من الذي يشاركني بحبك يا خير البشر 
كم  سهرتي لمرضي وماكللتي ياحنونه 
 هل تذكرين لمستة يدك على راسي
 أماه ان غاب عن ليلي القمر من لي بحبك
 يا ملاكي.ومن أناجي في غيرك يامريم يانبع الحنان
 يا أغلى الدرر من لي سواك يعينني 
يامن بحبك هانت له كل الصعاب 
حتى في وجه الخطر 
يامريم ياملاكي يا أغلى الدرر 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الكلمات حلوه كتييييييييير
ميرسي كتيييير حببتي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كلمات حلوة
اذكرينا يا ام النور
امام ابنك يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الكلمات حلوه كتييييييييير
> 
> ميرسي كتيييير حببتي
> ربنا يباركك​



 نورتي ياجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> كلمات حلوة
> اذكرينا يا ام النور
> امام ابنك يسوع


 اميين
شكرااا لمرورك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كلمات جميلة والعذراء تستحق اكثر من ذلك


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة والعذراء تستحق اكثر من ذلك


اكيد كل مانقول في هقها هو قليل
بركة ام النور تكون معك
شكراا لمرورك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

بركة صلاتها تكون معانا 
كلمات جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا
روعه جدا
بركه أم النور


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بركة صلاتها تكون معانا​
> كلمات جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



 اميين
شكراا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا
> روعه جدا
> بركه أم النور


 
اشكرك جداا اخي النهيسي لمرورك
 ربنا يبارك
​


----------

